# Please Help Before It Gets Worst



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

there is a white dot on my biggest rbp's lip ill post pics as soon as i can find my camera not sure what it is and i cant get water perimeters till this weeked :/ temp is 27C they have been getting shrimp for the past 3 days


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

upload a pic


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Somebody please help this guy before his fish turns into a sausage!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A white dot on the lip isnt really enough information to start diagnosing. It could be a chimple, tooth poking through, a heater burn etc etc. It would be ill advised to recommend medications or treatments when we have no idea what it actually is... especially if its something minor (which would be my guess)

When the member posts a pic, or water params we can go from there. Maybe browse around online for a similar picture?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

p.s. The "sausage" joke was in reference to "... before it gets worst" title.


----------

